# Ideas for a Dog Box



## TripleXBullies

I finally sold my Yukon and got a truck! I'm looking for ideas for a dog box. It will probably just be a 2 dog box. Looked at those plywood boxes that a member here makes. I'm looking for something nice, not just for hunting but to take to shows too. It looks like those plywood boxes can be customized pretty easily. I will be in the garage when it's not carrying dogs. 

A couple of my dogs are VERY bully and may just end up riding in the cab in the heat of the summer, but wanted to run some ideas by y'all for cooling too. It sounds odd, but what about ice chambers around the box? Just fill them up with ice, then use the water as it melts? I guess in too much heat it probably wouldn't do much good for very long?? I was thinking about a closable cowl over each box to direct air in while the truck is moving.

What else?


----------



## hogrunner29620

check out diamond deluxe dog boxes


----------



## UGA hunter

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=530812&highlight=

Here you go


----------



## TripleXBullies

For shows,  a big thing is that they can't see each other. If I put Fatty and a male he doesn't look beside him, they'll probably fight. Obviously I'd have no need for that when hunting...

I like Kull Nuthin's box (at the link below) maybe really just because of the doors. I want the bars with good visibility inside. I don't want storage a box on top, but I do like that rack on top of Cur's first box. I am definitely doing that.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5040206#post5040206


----------



## TripleXBullies

I am almost definitely going with plywood box from quacksmoker79. Found a guy near me with one who is going to let me put my hands on his quack box to get a feel for the quality. 

Take a look here also
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=517786&highlight=

My box will be kept in the garage except when in use. I like the idea that I can add things on by screwing to it... it also seems it's pretty durable for its price, especially if I've only got it in the bed of the truck once a month.

My ice idea... Put a 3-4" gap between two pieces of his treated wood that separates the two bays. Line that with a pond liner and put a top over it. Put a bulkhead in the bottom front corner that goes through the front wall to a spigot  on the outside to drain afterward or even for a cold drink for the dogs. I am sure a hot dog would lay up against a cool wall. Do y'all think it is worth the trouble? Could also add the same thing to each side. 

The box will be tall, because my two catch dogs are 25"+. I have to drive 90 minutes to 3 hours to the hogs though, will the loss of 3-4" or 9-16" (if I do 3x3-4" ice boxes) have a big affect on them? They probably won't be able to turn around.


----------



## hoghunter102

well the only thing about them is that the dogs can scrach and eat on it on the inside and they well be a whole lot hotter in the summer and they will be really heavy. not knocking his boxes just tryin to help you out.


----------



## TripleXBullies

I can see scratching, but as long as they didn't scratch, I don't think they can eat it. I see how it being less open would than a wire box would be, but just as closed as a full diamond plate... I've touched plenty of sun heated metal that burned me, but rarely does wood. Seems like it would be cooler than full diamond plate at least. 

How might he be able to reinforce the insides of the box to guard against scratching. Maybe a wire mesh inside?


----------



## TripleXBullies

This is the truck it will go in if it helps any suggestions WOOOOT


----------



## stonecreek

Nice looking truck. The biggest concern with any dog box is ventilation. My box which is a Heritage  actually sits on 6" blocks to get the box up a little higher and increasing air flow through the vents. I also have a tubular water system on top with a hose, so I can wet them down if needed.


----------



## Jester896

hogrunner29620 said:


> check out diamond deluxe dog boxes



All of the DD boxes i have looked at do not have enough ventilation to suit me...awsome looking boxes...i like the storage on top of them...but it is not about me and the looks..it is about the dogs.

I also liked one i saw in those threads with the open area on the top of the box to reach in and collar a dog



TripleXBullies said:


> This is the truck it will go in if it helps any suggestions WOOOOT



dang...another chevy


----------



## curdogsforhogs

mine are a little heavy but do have good air flow...sides down and front closed off and its not too bad on them here in the winter with some straw in the bays


----------



## TripleXBullies

Yeah, yours do allow a lot more air, but also let more sun in if you're not parked in the shade. Ah... decisions.


----------



## UGA hunter

I would think that curdogsforhogs box might be a little cooler than the  red one you posted a link to. That red one would act like an oven sitting in the open. At least curdogsforhogs boxes allow plenty of wind.


----------



## curdogsforhogs

TripleXBullies said:


> Yeah, yours do allow a lot more air, but also let more sun in if you're not parked in the shade. Ah... decisions.



Top provides its on shade flip down sides, never had a problem with sun with cab over style box, check topdawg boxes out of NC too. they make some really nice cab over aluminum boxes of all styles..


----------



## j_seph




----------



## j_seph

cwc2006
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=413659&highlight=
Shoot him a PM he can build ya anything you want!


----------



## hoghunter102

I have owned one exacly like th 1st box and the 2nd one i been hunting with for the past 4 weeks and the dogs were fine and stay cool in both. Like i said iam not knocking the guys boxes , but wood is an insalator , and it's more for the colder monthes and for like rabbit dogs , duck dogs , and bird dogs. But i dont know about you but my bull dog  pups could chew the heck outa that ply wood box.


----------



## cwc2006

on my boxes now i am starting to put vent fans in the top of the bays to pull air out. It helps a lof with the heat


----------



## TripleXBullies

I definitely want more venting than is on most of what I have seen of those boxes. And some in the top. I don't really want to put fans though. I don't want to mess with running wires to the bed of my truck.



UGA hunter said:


> I would think that curdogsforhogs box might be a little cooler than the  red one you posted a link to. That red one would act like an oven sitting in the open. At least curdogsforhogs boxes allow plenty of wind.


----------



## cwc2006

just run it to a 12v battery that you can recharge


----------



## TripleXBullies

Out in the rain?

I didn't think that with just a few holes on the side chewing would be a problem, but as much as I think I'd need to put on the sides, I think it might be...


----------



## Jester896

TripleXBullies said:


> Yeah, yours do allow a lot more air, but also let more sun in if you're not parked in the shade. Ah... decisions.



you don't look for shade to park in with the dogs?  That shouldn't be a big issue for you is it?



j_seph said:


>



That is a mighty fine looking box there..dang an on a Chevy too...if it had a flat top or storage on top it would be the shiznit..plenty of vents.

Hoghunter102 i really like that first one there...mine is very simular but one door and no on top storage...is that a DD?  The second one I really like the Bull Dog crash bar on the front


----------



## TripleXBullies

What if I had him cut a good bit of vents on the top and side but still line it with some grate like above? 

BTW, I am looking at paying less than half of what those aluminum boxes go for.


----------



## WolfPack

Alright.....go ahead and laugh it out!  But I use this large crate, it is very light, carry with one hand and big enough, strong enough to keep two dogs in it.  Enough vents and it shades.  But I like it because I can move it with ease.  I take it off the truck and strap it to the 4 wheeler and go.


----------



## TripleXBullies

That's what I have been using... It's just not cool enough for me


----------



## hoghunter102

You can get them ones like the second one built for like 400 that isn't bad. but what ever you want iam just tryin to help but yeah jester its a diamond deluxe and i never saw one with a top storage but i like them summer boxes but when i get me another one i think iam going to get one of those summer boxes but put a rail on it like the 2nd pic.


----------



## Jester896

hoghunter102 said:


> You can get them ones like the second one built for like 400 that isn't bad. but what ever you want iam just tryin to help but yeah jester its a diamond deluxe and i never saw one with a top storage but i like them summer boxes but when i get me another one i think iam going to get one of those summer boxes but put a rail on it like the 2nd pic.


----------



## runemdown&catch

not laughing at ya i have a small one that i'll put in my truck when i dont feel like loading the big box..





WolfPack said:


> Alright.....go ahead and laugh it out!  But I use this large crate, it is very light, carry with one hand and big enough, strong enough to keep two dogs in it.  Enough vents and it shades.  But I like it because I can move it with ease.  I take it off the truck and strap it to the 4 wheeler and go.


----------



## TripleXBullies

I really like the look of Quack's ply boxes... with my use I think they'll be ok for the most part.. I am definitely worried about chewing... so I'll add a steel mesh lining to the inside where it could get bad. Looking at a deck that comes over top the bed with a rack and tie downs. Still contemplating an ice box in the center.


While wood may insulate, metal conducts. It's not too often a piece of wood burns you after sitting in the sun. Metal does. It transfers that heat straight though to the inside.


----------



## hoghunter102

Yeah exactly you proved the point. lol, The metal on the out side burnes you. I never have had a dog burnt from a dog box. I only been hog hunting for 3 years. But i have had coon dogs an ex. for well sense i could lead one around. But my point is that the dog is gonna be in side , and you said it ur self heat transfers  though to the inside. I dont know  if the dogs are gonna be sittin on top of the box of ridin in it from the sound of it.lol


----------



## JohnE

TripleXBullies said:


> I really like the look of Quack's ply boxes... with my use I think they'll be ok for the most part.. I am definitely worried about chewing... so I'll add a steel mesh lining to the inside where it could get bad. Looking at a deck that comes over top the bed with a rack and tie downs. Still contemplating an ice box in the center.
> 
> 
> While wood may insulate, metal conducts. It's not too often a piece of wood burns you after sitting in the sun. Metal does. It transfers that heat straight though to the inside.




You know, there is a reason why you see open aired metal boxes in the south, they don't get much hotter than outside temp. A wood box is just going to be a sweatbox in my opinion. And a metal box will last you a lifetime.


----------



## Florida Curdog

This is the style I like to build and use. Wood top for shade,center divider,plenty of ventilation and strong enough to hold whatever you want to put in it.


----------



## Florida Curdog

Had my buddy build this trailer the same way.


----------



## Florida Curdog

Here is the one that I use now. Gil made it a few years ago from conduit and angle iron


----------



## hoghunter102

johne said:


> you know, there is a reason why you see open aired metal boxes in the south, they don't get much hotter than outside temp. A wood box is just going to be a sweatbox in my opinion. And a metal box will last you a lifetime.



yep


----------



## JohnE

This one is made out of all conduit and diamond plate top.
I can pick it up easily by myself.


----------



## TripleXBullies

My dogs would get right under that. They could probably throw it out of the bed of the truck. I am sure that with enough venting a wood box won't be any hotter than some of those retail metal ones. Maybe warmer than some of the bare metal ones.


----------



## JohnE

Then screw a bottom onto it. 

I have a feeling your just being cheap, so i'm done.


----------



## TripleXBullies

Cheap? That box in your truck isn't cheap? I'm weighing my options here. Thanks for your help, be done.


----------



## UGA hunter

cwc2006's boxes are EXTREMELY nice!!! He built one for Don Matthews (Konfederate Kennels) and that box is top notch!!! If I needed a box to carry a few dogs at a time, I would definitely talk to him or curdogsforhogs!


----------



## MULE

You couldn't pay me to use a plywood box in the summer time. NO matter what you add to it. I agree with florida curdog and johne


----------



## hoghunter102

triplexbullies said:


> my dogs would get right under that. They could probably throw it out of the bed of the truck. I am sure that with enough venting a wood box won't be any hotter than some of those retail metal ones. Maybe warmer than some of the bare metal ones.



thats why you strap it down.


----------



## JohnE

hoghunter102 said:


> thats why you strap it down.



I think there is even a strap right in front of it in my pic lol.

But i'm just saying take it from people that use their dog boxes dang near every day.


----------



## hogrunner29620

a plywood dog box would be severe punishment for a dog in this heat!


----------



## hoghunter102

You are the hardest person to help i ever saw and besides a box like john e's doesn't cost over 200 dollars any how.


----------



## curdogsforhogs

posted new box in progress for koyote 76 if you are interested in looking at that style


----------



## TripleXBullies

I like it a lot. How long til you finish that one do you think?


----------



## curdogsforhogs

Be done by Sunday just letting the paint harden up


----------



## DoginHogs

Here are some nice boxes a guy i know makes they are a little pricey but they are well made and they last forever
http://swampdawgcutvest.com/swampdawgcutvest_006.htm
the cut vests he makes are real good quality as well


----------



## TripleXBullies

So that picture is the finished product? Let me look again..


----------



## TripleXBullies

I guess not. Let's see it finished!


----------



## curdogsforhogs

no...not yet work in progress will be done this week if all goes well.


----------



## REDMOND1858

TripleXBullies said:


> My dogs would get right under that. They could probably throw it out of the bed of the truck. I am sure that with enough venting a wood box won't be any hotter than some of those retail metal ones. Maybe warmer than some of the bare metal ones.



If they can get under that box and throw it out the bed of the truck, then they can chew through a plywood box with ease. There is a reason you dont hardly ever see hog hunters with a plywood box, because it just dont work, espically if you are putting hogs on top of it. Feel free to get one, but you wont be happy, you'll be looking for a metal one in about a month


----------



## bigluther

Swampdawgcutvest.com. They have some nice looking boxes


----------



## JpEater

This is how I roll. Don't have a side shot of it for some reason. Ignore the gussets I made for something leaning in front of the box.


----------



## tompkinsgil

this one is for sale for $150 it willhold what ever you put in it


----------



## ArmyTaco

Got an Owens all season box. Has bottom drawer and big vents all the way around. Although it cost $800 and I dont think you want to invest that much, but its super nice. Will last a lifetime and has alot of air flow.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

TripleXBullies said:


> I finally sold my Yukon and got a truck! I'm looking for ideas for a dog box. It will probably just be a 2 dog box. Looked at those plywood boxes that a member here makes. I'm looking for something nice, not just for hunting but to take to shows too. It looks like those plywood boxes can be customized pretty easily. I will be in the garage when it's not carrying dogs.
> 
> A couple of my dogs are VERY bully and may just end up riding in the cab in the heat of the summer, but wanted to run some ideas by y'all for cooling too. It sounds odd, but what about ice chambers around the box? Just fill them up with ice, then use the water as it melts? I guess in too much heat it probably wouldn't do much good for very long?? I was thinking about a closable cowl over each box to direct air in while the truck is moving.
> 
> What else?


will you please build your plywood box. everyone on this hog hunting forum has gave there two cents about it would a mistake. what does BULLY mean? if it means what i thinkyou can take care of that with a good green BIG stickmaybe a couple of meatings with it,you will be able to take that pack to your local park for long walks


----------



## crackercurr21

i just use conduit and diamond plate roof all square no round off edges


----------



## TripleXBullies

Bully means their head and muzzle, not that they're mean. I'm sorry it's not a hog doggin term. Bully heads can't dissipate heat like a long muzzle can. That's why I referred to them riding in the cab in the HEAT.

I apologize that the arguments given initially weren't enough to convince me that a plywood box wouldn't last me for a long time.. at least 1/3 as long as a metal box that cost 3 times as much. But unfortunately, they weren't enough before. Does that mean I did something wrong? It seems since everyone has gotten frustrated with me that it does.


----------



## hoghunter102

It isn't how long the box will last it's how long your dogs will last while they ride in it iam not getting frustrated just trying to keep you from killin your dogs but owell they aren't my dogs.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier

Why do u ask for suggestions, when you act like u  know more about a dog box  than everyone on here.Eveytime someone suggest something, its not good enough for ya. Your worse than my 7yr old son  on trying to make his mind up on what he wants from WalMart.My advice to u is, sell ur truck and get ur yukon back.


----------



## TripleXBullies

That's the best suggestion I've heard so far. Thanks so much. I guess all of y'all down in south GA have money to throw away and don't care if you end buying something $500-$800 that ends up not meeting your needs. Let me go to the poor section to ask for advice.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier

I might have $ 600  in all 3 of my boxes.  U  shouldnt have to go to the poor section,  wasnt u selling ur 10 pups for 500 - $800  a piece. So what ur saying is,  u want ur "high" dollar bulldogs  to ride around in a $ 50 dlr wooden  oven box.. That makes sense. As far as throwing money away  its sounds like u North Ga  folks  got plenty to throw away at $800 for a bulldog, that u say "is a hog hunters dream'' ,Trust me aint no hog hunter gonna pay that much for a catch dog puppy,that may or may not make one. I guess i will just keep hunting my  "free" bulldogs  that catch as good as anything out there and dont mind riding in a dog box. made of metal, not wood.....


----------



## 91xjgawes

Had a wooden box...My lab ate all of the knots in the wood, and chewed it to pieces... worst money i ever spent


----------



## ga-jadgterrier

yeah but   we all know  bulldogs dont chew.


----------



## hoghunter102

Heck if your gonna kill your dogs tie them to the bumper they mite make it the 1st mile if you dont go over 15 to 20 mph, and they will get some wind too.


----------



## wpoolxj

*my dog boxes.*






thats how i roll. bulldogs on top and ive had some ruff ones and that top box has been through it all.  and it still holds up. i got 30 bucks in the bottom box. not crashing your party but you cant build a plywood box for that i built one when i was in high school and it was over double that. Everybody i know calls em florida boxes. idc what ya call em but who ever came up with the conduit ideas knows whats up.


----------



## catchdog

why not use 1'' tubing and make you a dog box lol it's not that hard to to do tour self and you can make a full bed dog box or the size you want


----------



## Carolina Diesel

Here is a few a good friend of mine has made... if u or anyone is interested pm me and I can get u his contact in. They are 100% custom made to ur needs.


----------



## Jester896

now those look good CD


----------



## TripleXBullies

Those are nice CD.. Can I get that one with the Suzuki too??


----------



## ga-jadgterrier

He finally found  a box he likes....


----------



## Carolina Diesel

Sorry think the Suzuki is sold he can prob find u one thou


----------



## jagddog

That looks like some of those simmons peoples boxes lol. They are good boxes that he has had a LONG time. Probobly seen more bear and hogs than most will ever see.


----------



## cwc2006

i got a suzuki i can sell ya


----------



## Carolina Diesel

Btt


----------



## Justintime01

i agree with doginhogs those are some great built and some of the best designed boxes out there swampdawgcutvest.com


----------



## racreechie

looks like yall hall a dog in anythang  some of them box need be sold for scrap


----------



## wpoolxj

*jibberish*

we got somebody trying to stir the pot ...... i mean atleast we posted pictures of our boxes and tried to help him. wheres the picture to yours? exactly.


----------



## Jester896

racreechie said:


> looks like yall hall a dog in anythang  some of them box need be sold for scrap



what u mean wilson...it was scrap before we made boxes out of um...some of the finest light weight boxes around...nothing wrong with recycling  hog hunters can be green too


----------



## racreechie

the dog trailer is one of my boxes


----------



## Jester896

How well does it work on the back side of a corn field?  How much room does it take to turn it around?  How does it handle on logging roads?  Can you pull it with a 4-wheeler?  How deep does it sink when you go through a small bog? Are those 55 gal drms on top or 35 gal? If they are 35 gal wouldn't they add 681# to the weight of the trailer and 55 gals would add what 1410#.  What is the weight limit on the single axle?  What is the total weight of the trailer?  Have you towed it to the scrap yard and actually weighed it?

Is it a good looking trailer...(adding four letters in this space, you figure out what they are) ...yea

where do i think it is best suited..quail trails...deer dogging...long distance travel with large amounts of dogs

is it practical...not here..imho


----------



## wpoolxj

which trailer? the one that looked like it needed a semi to pull on the interstate? the green one? with dog houses on top?


----------



## Jester896

wpoolxj said:


> which trailer? the one that looked like it needed a semi to pull on the interstate? the green one? with dog houses on top?



yea..those were water storage on top


----------



## wpoolxj

i know jester i was just trying to stir the pot. hahah


----------



## Jester896

i wasn't...it is a great looking trailer for bay comps, long hunting trips, and the like...it looks like it has a mobile home axle and frame under it too...if i am correct it won't get past GDOT...that would pretty much make it scrap too


----------



## wpoolxj

i got a 8 foot dog trailer and its got a mobile home axle under it and it was legal to pull when i got it. i havnt legalized it yet bc i dont make long trips with it but it actually pulls pretty good... but like i said its only 8 foot long and its still hard to turn around in the woods.


----------



## Jester896

i cant remember exactly what the deal is...it may have to do with weight as well...you probably wouldn't have a problem with GDOT if that is the case if you were not on interstates or state hwys...ya might want to look into it...then top it off with un-inspected pigs...man..man...straight trouble


----------



## wpoolxj

thats why mine has been sitting in the back yard not being used bc i have no use for it i built it and only used it like 3 times. i need to get rid of it to a florida boy that can actually haul hogs and not get in trouble..


----------



## MULE

Jester your correct mobile home axles are no longer legal to use. They are only rated for a certain number of miles.


----------

